# Sandboxes



## nose_twitch (Oct 14, 2005)

I was thinking of making a little wooden sandboxon the porch of my apartmentfor my rabbit because he seems tolike digging. Unfortunately, he thinks that the carpet is forburrowing in, and I feel bad that he can't really romp around much.

Does anyone have a sandbox for their rabbits? Do they like it? What kind of sand do you use?


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 14, 2005)

I belive LuvaBun has one and her bunnies justlove it. I think there is even pics in her home thread ofthem playing in it!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 14, 2005)

My girls made a "digging box" out of my magazinebasket. I keep old magazines and catalogs in there now andit's their favorite toy. They get in it, tear the paper withtheir mouths and dig up more. 

Laura


----------



## nose_twitch (Oct 14, 2005)

That's a really good idea!

I used to hate junk mail. Now I just put it in JJ's cage andlet him rip through it during the night. He loves it, too.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 14, 2005)

I take one of those long soda can boxes, leaveone end closed, and stuff it with shredded newspaper. Theythink that if they dig through it, there will be something on the otherside. Gets them every time. Hay would work welltoo, and encourage them to eat more. I'm all about thehay.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 15, 2005)

PGG is right. I have an outdoor sandpit, and mytwo just love it. It has also stopped them from digging up the flowersand garden 

















Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2005)

:sunshine:

I'm so glad Jan responded to this thread. Pernod and Perry are thefirst ones I think about when I think of rabbits in a sandbox.

Is the upkeep difficult, Jan? 

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks Carolyn. No, there is virtually nothingto do with it. We still have the same sand in it that we first put in 2years ago - they don't use it as a litter box. The sandpit is actuallya childs sandpit bought from a child/baby shop, and has a waterproofcanopy which slides down on top of it when not in use. Pernod and Perryactually sit on this if it's not open, as an ussubtle hint that theywant in it :?. I've got to say, it is the best thing we've bought them.It also came in a long box, which they use as a tunnel inside thehouse. 2 toys for the price of one 

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi Jan, :wave:

The waterproof canopy is Key!

I know that they are prone to capturing some of the more 'vicious'ants. I know many that have had to break their sandboxes down andrebuild them in a different area because of the ants. That was always aconcern.

I also wondered if the rabbits used it as a litterbox.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 15, 2005)

I want to get my bunnies sandboxes but I thinkI'm going to get some long and short Rubbermaid containers (like theones meant for putting wrapping paper rolls in) and use those. But forthose who have more room to put a bandbox outside, I imagine one ofthose plastic ones are good.






It's not huge but it's a good size for a rabbit. It's also completelyenclosed so no problems with ants or anything. As long as you keep itclosed when not in use!

It's relatively cheap too, I mean I could get that for $30 here and that's well wort hours of fun and play.


----------



## nose_twitch (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks for the great pictures andadvice! I definitely think I'm going to invest in somethinglike this for JJ. My problem is that I don't really have alot of room. I'll have to build an itty bitty one.I'll also have to see how my roommate feels about the rabbit taking upthe porch completely with a cage and sandbox. onder:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 15, 2005)

Only bad things abuot the kind like MBB postedin that pic is the plastic lids tend to warp a bit and they are harderto keep covered well. I used to have to keep a brick on myson's....and then it didn't seal the best..but at least it kept thecats and their "tootsie rolls" out of it!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 15, 2005)

I didn't think about that. Obviously I don't have kids so I'm not quite in toon with all this but you do have a good point!


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 15, 2005)

No worries...they are about the perfect size for bunny digging!


----------



## m.e. (Oct 15, 2005)

Our rabbits usedto have a sand digging box. But we had issues with neighborhood catswanting to use it as, well...you know :?

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 15, 2005)

My parents have the turtle one for my kids toplay in when they are there. They asked me if I wanted to take it home,and I hadn't thought of it as an Elf toy, but why not?  We do havelots of cats in the neighborhood (crazy cat lady lives across thestreet)...so I'd have to be very careful to close it up tightly.


----------



## nose_twitch (Oct 15, 2005)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> (crazy cat lady lives across the street)




:rofl: I think there's one in every neighborhood.


----------



## ariel (Oct 16, 2005)

*nose_twitch wrote:*


> *Elf Mommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > (crazy catlady lives across the street)
> ...



I think every neighbourhood has one of each particular animal, youknow, cat lady, dog lady, rabbit lady, geez I even know asnake lady


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 16, 2005)

A sand pit is such a great idea!! Wow! I want one!!!

We use to have a catlady who lived down our road but she moved, and now a dog lady lives there! lol


Are your bunnies house bunnies too Jan?

I would imagine it would be like going to the beach, you find sandevery where all week! The only thing i am thinknig about is that 

Do you get trails of sand thru ur house? lol


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 16, 2005)

Luckily, we don't have much of an ant problemhere. The waterproof canopy does have the added effect of keeping 'catgifts' out, as well as much of the rain . having said that, since wegot the rabbits, we don't have a problem with visiting cats.

Linz - Pernod and Perry are house rabbits, but we have a cat flap intothe garden so they can come and go as they please. We don't get sand inthe house, but I sometimes have to brush the sand out of their coats,as they roll in it.






Perry using the catflap.

Jan


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 16, 2005)

A sand pit?!

:yes:

Well I be, I never heard of such a thing until right now! Haha.
Seems like your buns have an awesome playing in there! 

I want to make one..but i doubt my parents will say 'yes' to that.
*Sigh* Oh well..lol.

K&amp;E


----------



## Flopsy (Oct 16, 2005)

My neighbors have a sand pit. Theyhave three little girls who love our rabbits, so they let the rabbitsuse it whenever they please. I've been saving up onemyself... I keep spending it on toys for them andect. for I not getting very far. I think after wefinsh the rabbit run, I'll start working hard for thesandbox. Great thread &amp; thanks for the infoeveryone! 

-Ashley &amp; the boys


----------



## bluebird (Oct 17, 2005)

my daughter is the Crazy cat lady in our neighborhood.people dump them out or give them to her.She wont turn them away.bluebird


----------



## AmberNBuns (Nov 18, 2005)

Theodore loves to dig in soil. I havea tupperware wrapping paper box that has dirt/soil in it. Itis so cute to watch a little bunny dig and then push a mound of soilaway with both paws.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh awesome Idea. I did not know that sand pit isok for buns. We are moving in the spring and I can just buy one of themkiddie plastic pools for a few bucks and put it in our fenced in backyard. Awesome Idea and I am glad this post came up again.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 18, 2005)

Ok I love the idea of a sandbox for the buns butI was wondering about a couple things... My rabbits are strictly insidebuns till I can get harnesses and leashes and what not.. But anyway thequestion lol... Does anyone have one in the house? And also do theyactually Fling the sand?? Cause I was thinking about making one for inthe house, but i dont want to have to clean up HUGE messes. Any helpwith this would be greatly appriciated.


----------



##  (Nov 18, 2005)

*:disgust: Um You have 3 kids why worry about a mess now ? :foreheadsmack:

















shadow10978 wrote: *


> Ok I love the idea of asandbox for the buns but I was wondering about a couple things... Myrabbits are strictly inside buns till I can get harnesses and leashesand what not.. But anyway the question lol... Does anyone have one inthe house? And also do they actually Fling the sand?? Cause I wasthinking about making one for in the house, but i dont want to have toclean up HUGE messes. Any help with this would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 18, 2005)

Ummmm cause that sand is much like beach sand inthat it is almost impossable to get out carpets. So far they havntgotten anything in the rugs I cant get out in some way shape or form.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 18, 2005)

Pernod and Perry don't actually fling the sand,but they do a lot of digging. The sides are quite high above the levelof the sand, so very little goes outside the box. They also roll in it,and it takes a real good brushing to get it out of their coat.

Perhaps you could use shredded paper (unprinted) for them to dig in. Iagree, sand in the carpet would be a nightmare to get out!

Jan


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 18, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Pernod and Perry don't actually fling the sand, but they doa lot of digging. The sides are quite high above the level of the sand,so very little goes outside the box. They also roll in it, and it takesa real good brushing to get it out of their coat.
> 
> Perhaps you could use shredded paper (unprinted) for them to dig in. Iagree, sand in the carpet would be a nightmare to get out!
> 
> Jan


yup yup! ...if you have a paper shredder...shread up all yourjunk mail (of course no glossy, color prints etc etc) and throw it in abox and may the games begin ! lol


----------

